# Ok ready to start my 10g



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

After alot of thought and research I've decided to turn my 10g into a planted tank I have a Hagen c02 kit, Flourite substrate, and will have 2.8 watts per gallon. I'll have slightly acidic soft water. So now my question is what would plants and how many of each would ya'll put in this 10g under the specs I've said I want it to be pretty dense. I was thinking some dwarf hairgrass to carpet the bottom, I want a small clay or cocunut cave I'll attach java moss to it, a couple of crypts or anubias, something red like red cabomba or red ludwigia, and some bushy plants like wisteria hornwort or somethin of the such and a few java ferns. What would ya'll do. I would really appreciate hearing what ya'll would do. Thanks


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

My 10g setup, which work exceedingly well, is:

soil + gravel substrate (cheap, grows plants well)
24W power compact light fitted to ordinary hood
just filled with tap water
lots of plants in there, which I didn't rinse or disinfect before I put them in

No CO2
No ferts

The plants are:
several different sorts of sword (Echinodorus)
Rotala rodundifolia
spiral vallis
anobas
one nice red crypt
baby tears
Marselia crenata
dwarf hairgrass (not doing too well)
pygmy chain sword (not doing too well)
for floating plants I have duckweed, water lettuce, salvinia

This tank is teeming with life. It has:
6 neon tetras
6 cherry shrimp
2 apple snails
1 nerite algae eating snail
assorted small pest snails (came with the plants)
a few leeches which I seldom see (came with the plants)

I can spend hours looking at this tank. 

Based on the amazing success and extremely low maintenance of this tank, I would recommend a similar setup to anyone.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Do you have a pic of your tank I would love to see it I'm tring to get a good idea of how I want every and what I want before I start buying. Thanks


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

OK, attached are several I took just a couple of days ago of it. A work of art it is not. It will win no competitions. But I find all the small creatures it contains fascinating.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh thanks it looks nice


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

wow your cherry shrimp look special


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

The cherrys are quite cool, and now they've been joined by some amano shrimp. I'll try to post a picture when I get home.


----------

